
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (July 2012)  - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
mootothemax
SEEKING WORK - Remote or occasional travel around Europe fine. Native British
developer based in Warsaw, Poland.

Back-end jack-of-all-trades, concentrating on PHP/C#/MySQL, experienced with
Apache/nginx/IIS, and general Linux admin.

A few sample projects I work on in my spare time, using
PHP/Kohana/MySQL/jQuery:

<http://tweetingmachine.com>

<http://campaignbar.com>

<http://interactwive.com>

I'm very good at finding solutions to complex problems, enjoy rescuing
projects in trouble, and like working with technology in general. I always
chatting about requirements, feel free to drop me a line at tom@tbbuck.com

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance Python/Django/jQuery, with extensive
experience building e-commerce marketplaces. I have a research background,
data analysis, playing around with NLP right now. I run a django dev shop,
currently taking gigs. Here's my portfolio:

* <http://www.cloudshuffle.com/>

* <http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html>

Contact details in my profile or the link above.

Here're some examples from my portfolio:

* <http://www.teaspiller.com> \- An online marketplace for tax experts.

* <http://www.garnishbar.com> \- social network, to share mixed drink recipes

* <http://www.fertilityplanit.com>, built their self serve ad network + billing and payments.

* <http://www.turlytag.com> \- an app to connect owners with people who found their lost items.

* <http://www.fratmusic.com> \- an online radio streaming app serving over 1.3 million uniques a month.

* <http://www.emriq.com> \- a web based medical records platform for small to medium clinics.

* <http://loudfarm.com> \- A music event site.

and many more.

~~~
swah
Some great designs there - may I ask how do you normally do it? (just curious,
not a possible employer)

~~~
sidmitra
Did you mean our design process?

* We usually begin with clients giving us a brief, and in most cases we prefer a mockup either on paper or preferably a tool like: <https://gomockingbird.com/>

It helps us clarify their requirements, notice the little things that would go
missing or ambiguous set of requirements.

* We'd ask them to list a few sites/design they like. Based on those we'd come up with a few rough ideas, and go darwinian on it. i.e. kill the unhealthy ones, work on what we think works. Sometimes we do very basic/naive user-testing to figure out which mockups are easier to navigate. 'Cos the most 'liked' design is not always the most intuitive. And clients have a tendency to just do too much on every screen. But yeah we try to be very iterative.

------
owensbla
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Central Illinois

Freelance web developer/web application developer:

* Python (Django, Tornado)

* HTML, CSS (Bootstrap, LESS)

* JavaScript (jQuery)

* Linux (Linode VPS), AWS (EC2, S3), Heroku

* SQL & NoSQL (MySQL, PostgreSQL, Redis)

* Nginx, Gunicorn

Also have experience with PHP (CodeIgniter), C++ (Cinder), C# and Java
(Processing).

Website: <http://blakeowens.com> Github: <https://github.com/owensbla> Email:
blake@blakeowens.com

------
SeanOC
SEEKING WORK - NYC or Remote

Developer based out of New York with significant Django, front-end, and
product development experience.

For the last 3 years I have been the main organizer of Django NYC, the
community chair of DjangoCon.US, and I have worked on more than dozen Django
projects over the last five years.

On the front-end side of things, I have developed a number of projects from
start to finish including projects where the front-end work ranged from
entirely static HTML+CSS sites to single page javascript applications that
interacted with a REST APIs.

Additionally I have worked done a fair amount of sys admin work deploying and
managing django/postgres/mysql stacks. This experience has been entirely linux
based (mix of Ubuntu and RHEL). I've worked with both cloud hosting providers
(AWS) and dedicated hosting providers (Rackspace, Softlayer). I have also done
a fair amount of work automating deployment and management using Chef.

I'd be very interested to learn more about your project and seeing what we
could accomplish together.

You can find my email in my profile or you can reach me via
<http://seanoc.com>

------
SnowLprd
SEEKING FREELANCER - Looking for Django/PostgreSQL web application developers
as well as designers. Happy to work with folks remotely. Well-capitalized,
profitable business is based in Los Angeles. References from past and current
freelancers are available on request.

Contact: entrop at gmail or @JMayer for more info on the project. Please
include relevant GitHub / Bitbucket / Dribbble / Forrst portfolio links.

------
yctechmgr
SEEKING work as your Technical Project Manager.

I am a technical project manager - unlike most of them I'm also a coder.
However, I'm looking to oversee a project that includes recruiting technical
talent (possibly remote) and managing all aspects of technical development.
Excellent references, including with a YC company.

I am the only technical interface you need between business and product.

You can reach me at: yctechmgr@gmail.com

------
nicholaides
SEEKING WORK - Remote (out of Philadelphia)

Experienced, accessible, and reliable full-stack web developer. I've been
developing highly interactive web applications since 2003, and using Rails
professionally to do so since 2006.

I currently do most of my work in Rails or Node on the backend with Backbone,
Ember.js, or just jQuery on the frontend. I also, have plenty of HTML5 and
CSS, and mobile-web experience.

In my work I emphasize high quality, easy-to-use software through by employing
Behavior/Test Drive Development almost exclusively and usability/user testing
when possible.

mike@ablegray.com

Outdated portfolio: <http://ablegray.com> Github:
<https://github.com/nicholaides> LinkedIn:
<http://www.linkedin.com/in/mikenicholaides>

------
lzm
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Brazil

Back-end/non-web work. I'm an ACM ICPC world finalist and my main languages
are C, C++, and Python.

I'll be in San Francisco at the end of the month; meetups or on-site
interviews are possible.

Github: <https://github.com/lessandro> Email: lessandro@gmail.com

------
peng
SEEKING WORK - Remote Web & mobile interface designer from California. I work
with companies around the world on visual design, application design and
usability.

HTML5 / CSS3 (Sass, Stylus, Less, Bootstrap) / JS / Photoshop / iOS

<http://nylira.com>

------
almost
SEEKING WORK

Freelance developer based in the Brighton in the UK. I can travel to London
but I usually prefer to work remotely as I have a very nice desk in a co-
working place 5 minutes from my house :)

Languages are mainly Python and JavaScript (client and server side) but happy
with lots of others when they are needed (I love a bit of Haskell, although
rarely get paid to use it!). Experience with Django, Node.JS, Backbone.JS,
SciPy, OpenCV.

One of the things I enjoy doing is RESTful API design, here's a talk I gave to
a local JavaScript talk about that recently (scroll down for the slides):
<http://asyncjs.com/hypermedia/>

Email: tom@almostobsolete.net

(replies might be slow, I'm at the EuroPython conference this week)

------
orangethirty
SEEKING WORK - USA/Caribbean/Puerto Rico (Remote or local).

Mature, responsible and dedicated programmer with skills in web development
(PHP/Python). Have also worked on .NET projects. Will gladly look at your
proposal if its fits my current skills. Some Javascript (jquery).

Why you may not want to hire me:

\-- I don't currently have an amazing public portfolio. My work has been done
under NDAs and such.

\-- I'm not available full time.

\-- I cannot travel (unless you pay for it).

What sets me apart:

\-- My local rates are more competitive than mainland US.

\-- Fluent in English and Spanish.

\-- Will make your project work as intended. I don't deliver half cooked
projects.

\-- I always ship.

\-- Agile is fine.

\-- Will test everything.

\-- Part-time availability that allows you to get more for less.

\-- Will do testing and Q&A.

My email is in my profile. I will be happy to hear from you.

------
rglover
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Ann Arbor, MI

Freelance interface designer/front-end developer.

I specialize in: HTML/CSS, javascript, and Wordpress development.

Proficient in responsive web design (both simple sites and fully responsive
web applications).

Good with copywriting and developing personable experiences (i.e. has a voice
and personality like Mailchimp).

Portfolio: <http://ryanglover.net> Dribbble: <http://dribbble.com/rglover>
Email: ryan@wellroundedgent.com

~~~
ezl
endorsement: ryan is finishing up a full redesign of Rocket Lease's dashboard
pages UI.

He is absolutely phenomenal, a pleasure to work with, a great communicator,
has really helped clarify the UI, and helped bring focus to each of the
internal pages.

Ryan writes fantastic javascript and awesome, clean, HTML markup, and
convinced me to take the plunge and start using Compass.

He's a cofounder level UI/UX developer, and if you're looking you should be
looking here.

Ryan, feel free to post before/afters of the Rocket Lease work you've done if
you want to highlight some of the work you created for me.

A+++ would buy again.

~~~
rglover
Appreciate the endorsement, Ezl. If you're interested in the work he's
referring to:

1.) <http://wrgnt.us/Nlp6zd> 2.) <http://wrgnt.us/LlYMUZ> 3.)
<http://wrgnt.us/LJJGxw> 4.) <http://wrgnt.us/LZtmac>

This is a fully responsive app, so feel free to check it out across
devices/resize the browser.

------
keefe
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Cincinnati for a few months then SF

15 years experiences including security clearance for projects at NASA and
defense contractors, major ecommerce firms, etc. MSc in compsci +eng (passed
PhD qualification exam) undergrad math+CS, expert java, javascript, machine
learning, computational geometry, large scale client server systems, RDF and
semantic technologies.

I need to be in Cincinnati for a while due to family stuff then I'll be moving
back to SF where I lived since 2006.

------
zackzackzack
SEEKING WORK- Remote/Freelance in Cincinnati. I do data visualization with
d3.js and backbone.

Open source portfolio (much of my work isn't publicly available):

* <https://github.com/zmaril/d3.js-boilerplate> \- get started quickly with d3.js and a ton of other useful libraries.

* <https://github.com/zmaril/d3-bootstrap-plugins> \- Bootstrap plugins for d3, do tooltips and popovers easily via d3. Examples: <http://bl.ocks.org/2981335> (front page of hn last week), <http://bl.ocks.org/3012212>

* <http://zacharymaril.com/d3/> \- Going through and annotating the d3 source code bit by bit. Getting back to the source.

* <https://github.com/zmaril/Visualization-Data> \- a bunch of data sets that are useful for visualizing data, particularly geographic data.

* <http://json-outliner.herokuapp.com/> Fun project using edge detection to outline upload pictures Annotated d3

~~~
zackzackzack
Note: I've recently accepted a full time position. As such, I will not be
available for consulting work.

------
nofavorite
SEEKING FREELANCER

NoFavorite | Downtown, NYC, NY, United States

<http://nofavorite.com>

Responsibilities:

Implementing modern, semantically structured layouts based on designs provided
by our design team.

Requirements:

Proven experience with HTML5, CSS3, Javascript Expert knowledge of Javascript
Expert knowledge of Javascript frameworks (jQuery, YUI) Expert knowledge of
Adobe CS Experience creating device-specific layouts Design sensibilities
Understanding of back end technologies Understanding of source control
Understanding of best practices, design principles, and web standards Bonus:

PHP Ruby We are looking for someone creative who stays up to date with new web
trends. Responsive design skills are a major plus. Knowledge of Photoshop and
image optimization methods are a requirement.

Strong communications skills in dealing with team members and clients is
essential.

This is a freelance/contract position with possibility of turning into full
time.

Remote work is okay, but in house is much more proffered.

If you think you would be a good fit and want to work in a fun, creative
environment, please email jobs@nofavorite.com with a link to your portfolio.
Submissions without portfolio links will not be considered.

Compensation for each position is to be determined based on work quality and
experience.

------
div
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Belgium. Occasional travel within Europe is no issue.

Currently focusing on iOS / Rails development, but I've also worked with
Android, Backbone.js, Coffeescript and a whole bunch of other technologies.

I'm a good communicator and enjoy finding an optimal solution to a given
problem. Firm believer that good code should be simple, succinct and contain
the least amount of surprises possible, so this is something I strive for.

Contact details are in my profile.

------
knes
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Belgium / France. Can Travel within Europe too.

Skills: \- Everything Marketing \- Emailing champion \- Branding \- SEO/SEM \-
Data Metrics analysis \+ I have access to web designer, UX pro and front end
developers

Some example of what I can do for you: \- Social media campaigns \- Viral
Marketing ( Videos, Websites, etc ) \- Product development \- Retention &
Reactivation emailing campaign \- Customer Acquisitions campaign through SEO
or SEM \- Help you with Investors pitch & Business plan \- Sales \- and many
more!

Experience: \- Worked for 2 years in a startup,Allmyapps.com, where I was in
charge of Users retention & acquisition ( Emailing, SEO, SEM, Video Production
) \- 1 year in Ad agency where I was working on Digital strategy and Planning.
\- Currently working on a mobile games with 2 friends and also Dropdock (
<http://getdropdock.com> )

Finally, I know how startups work from my experience at Allmyapps and my
personal entrepreneurial endeavors so my works can be very capital efficient.

Contact details are in my profile. feel free to contact if you have any
enquiries.

Cheers, Sylvain

------
rodw
SEEKING FREELANCERS - Alexandria VA / Washington DC - REMOTE Workers Welcome -
Prefer full time, but we're flexible.

SHRM is hiring local or remote freelancers to help us build Sherman, our next
generation content management system / integrated application platform built
with CoffeeScript/Node.js and Ruby.

We are looking for both CoffeeScript/Node.js and Ruby developers (one or the
other is OK, both is even more OK) for engagements that could run from
anywhere from one month to one year, continuously or intermittently, depending
upon your interest, availability and fit. If you were playing buzzword bingo
at one of our team discussions, you'd be happy to see words like REST, JSON,
GitHub, Riak, Cassandra, dust.js, HTML5, and mobile (iOS/Android) on your
card.

Our small team is already distributed across the US, so remote collaborators
are welcome, but you can also join us in our pair of well-furnished, Metro-
accessible buildings in Alexandria Virginia (just across the Potomac from
Washington DC).

If this sounds interesting to you, you can reach me via the email address in
my profile.

------
tstegart
\- SEEKING FREELANCER - Looking for someone to help us make a change to an
open source publishing solution we use (<https://github.com/simbul/baker>). We
don't have enough money to make it worth your while, so you should probably
just like contributing to open source. Anyone interested, contact tom-at-
overnightbuses.com

------
dcolgan
SEEKING WORK - Remote only, since I'm currently living in small-town Indiana.
Available for part-time work or one-off projects.

I do all parts of creating your website except for the design. Give me a
mockup and I can do the frontend HTML, CSS, and Javascript (jQuery), as well
as your backend in either Django or Wordpress. I can also host your site on my
Linode if desired.

Some sites I've built: <http://crankshaft.net> \- Wordpress backend, I created
a custom theme given a mockup.

<https://rushlocksandkeys.com> \- Custom Django ecommerce site using Stripe as
payment processor.

<http://demanda1.com> \- Django site with product catalog.

I also enjoy doing smaller sites, like <http://personalizedpm.com> (simple
static site with minimal PHP backend).

I currently host three of these four sites on my Linode along with about 10
others.

If interested in working with me, send me an email at dvcolgan@gmail.com.

------
sirjonathan
SEEKING WORK, REMOTE (Pacific Time)

I've been building businesses since I was 13. At 26, with 10 years of web
development experience, and 7+ years working with WordPress, I'm looking for
extra work on Sundays to pay off a few debts and save for our second baby
(they're expensive).

During the week, I work at a startup building paywalls for the newspaper
industry (pigeonpaywall.com).

When it comes to working with WordPress, I can do just about anything. On top
of my technical skillsets and experience, my specialty is communication and
training. I am highly responsible and efficient.

I'm a match for:

\- Someone looking to turn over responsibility for getting a website done
(even down to copyediting and content orgnanization).

\- Someone looking for a competent developer to take a design over to
WordPress.

I'm not a match for:

\- Someone looking for a low bidder - I'm not desperate for work, just looking
for new opportunities and ways to accelerate cashflow.

\- Someone who feels a need to micromanage - As a first-born recovering-
perfectionist, I am highly detail oriented.

Interested? See my email in profile. Write or send me your number and I'll
give you a call.

------
ricardobeat
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Brazil

2 years experience with node.js, former lead front-end dev. LESS, HTML5 + new
browser APIs, javascript, coffeescript, php, mongo, redis, shell, well versed
on interface design. Willing to learn anything not java.

Currently looking for interesting challenges in web/mobile/games for fun and
profit :)

<http://about.me/ricardotomasi>

------
JoeCortopassi
SEEKING WORK - remote/southern California

#################

iOS/Web Developer

#################

`

joe[at]joecortopassi.com

Iphone/Objective-C (proficient in networking with web services and syncing)

Web Development stack: php/mysql/javascript (along with jquery, dojo, css,
kohana etc)

Highly-capable of breaking down complex technology concepts, for non-technical
people to facilitate teamwork.

`

 _(like most people, most of my work is under NDA for an employer. I'd be glad
to talk through any questions you may have though)_

Resume: <http://www.linkedin.com/pub/joe-cortopassi/24/76b/5b9>

Github: <https://github.com/JoeCortopassi>

iPhone App: [http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/follow-my-
money/id471808412?l...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/follow-my-
money/id471808412?ls=1&mt=8)

Twitter: <http://twitter.com/#!/JoeCortopassi>

Youtube: <http://www.youtube.com/user/Cortopasta>

Example Website I've done: www.temeculaprep.com

------
omegant
SEEKING FREELANCER, start up in Spain(Mallorca), looking for experienced
freelancer to build MVP. Need Java, C# and MongoDB developers (we already have
designers and web dev) for a SaaS server and client.

We are currently building the arquitecture and documentation so it will take
some weeks to begin coding). We'll use agile and git. Contact mail
omeganter@gmail.com

~~~
omegant
I forgot to mention that it must be REMOTE, as we still don´t have office.

------
hippich
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Austin, TX (freelance)

I am still employed full time so I can commit only to 10 hours per week.

I am doing PHP and JS coding, LAMP administration, nginx, heartbeat, etc for
living. Have minor experience building android native applications.

I love Perl, although I am not working on any commercial projects.

I am willing to learn new things and can work at reduced rate on these as long
as this knowledge could be reused by me later (i.e. python, ruby, etc)

I am not doing anything Apple related, i.e. iPhone native apps, MacOS-
anything. Simply do not have any hardware and not really interested in
investing into it.

No matter what I am working on I am looking to do things work automagically (I
am lazy), efficiently (I am smart) and maintainable (I wish best to any of my
clients)

My linkedin - <http://www.linkedin.com/in/pavelkorovkin>

My github - <https://github.com/hippich>

My email - pavelkaroukin@gmail.com

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Over 9 years of developing enterprise applications for web,desktop and mobile,
I can develop sites in PHP/Java/Coldfusion in SQL/noSQL databases. I can also
help to shape up your idea and discuss to make it in a product form. Visit my
LinkedIn profile:

<http://pk.linkedin.com/in/kadnan>

------
spking
SEEKING FREELANCER

For MyWriters.com - Ruby, Rails, Bonsai ElasticSearch, Mailgun. Based in Los
Angeles but remote is fine. Bootstrapped but I pay deposits up front and final
invoices within 10 days every time. References from past and current
freelancers I've worked with available on request.

Email: spking82@gmail.com or @spking for more info on the project.

------
BillParslow
SEEKING WORK

Freelance project manager based in Brighton in the UK. I have previously been
head of ICT at a large local authority, but have worked in private sector as
well, and I've downsized a little recently to follow some other interests.
Lots of experience managing small and large teams of developers and other IT
types.

Get in touch at klorathy@gmail.com

------
mgamer
SEEKING WORK - Poland, Gdansk based team of mobile developers. We specialize
in in Android and IOS development, we implement backend solutions in Java,
.NET, PHP and Ruby on Rails. More than 7 years experience in the industry.

Check our website: www.bright-inventions.com and ask for quote. We are looking
for long term partnership.

------
zemanel
SEEKING WORK. From Porto, Portugal, E.U.; open for remote, but will possibly
relocate

Backend:

* Currently Python/Javascript developer, Django mostly; Google Appengine skills (<https://bitbucket.org/zemanel/django-sentry-appengine>)

* Past experience with PHP, including some Zend Framework, Propel, ZetaComponents (formerly known as ezComponents)

* Past experience with Java in content management applications: Struts, Hibernate, Jboss Seam. Many beers ago.

* Built a small Node.js/Dojo project for NodeKnockout 2010 which got #10 ([http://www.slideshare.net/MyCatStoleMyPPT/tweetirc-presentat...](http://www.slideshare.net/MyCatStoleMyPPT/tweetirc-presentation))

Frontend javascript:

* Dojo Toolkit

* JQuery

* virtualenv, pip, Git, Mercurial, SVN

* Experience with managed hosting (Heroku, Gondor)

<http://github.com/zemanel> zemanel at zemanel . eu

------
aviraldg
SEEKING WORK (remote)

Python, Django, HTML/CSS/JavaScript, Android. Jamshedpur, India.

Developed <http://www.datumdroid.com/> and <http://www.quizzardous.com> and
worked with several OSS projects including OpenIntents, VLC, etc.

Email on profile.

------
IsaacL
SEEKING WORK - London, UK or Remote

Full-stack web developer; on the backend, I mostly code in Ruby, but I've also
got a fair bit of experience with PHP and Java. Frontend-wise I'm experienced
with HTML, CSS, Javascript, jQuery etc.

Portfolio: <http://i.saac.me/portfolio>

Email: isaac@i.saac.me

------
extension
SEEKING WORK - Toronto or remote

<http://github.com/jedediah>

13 years as a working programmer, 10 more as a kid hacker. Lots of web, some
mobile, a little game dev, many platforms and languages. Also make music,
comedy, stay fit, long walks on the beach, etc.

~~~
noahjsmith
What's the best way to contact you? Shoot me a note: noah at dwelleo.com

------
helen842000
SEEKING WORK - Remote/UK - Willing to travel or relocate

Exceptional customer service, Startup support and assistance.

I have a degree in Comp Sci from a UK university, 5 yrs experience in
applications & software support.

Looking for a role with a startup or entrepreneurial team where I can assist,
provide support and manage any tasks assigned. Would be ideal for someone
looking to free up time away from their business or where a support engineer
is needed on GMT business hours.

I currently support 50+ financial banking applications and around 5000+ staff
members. Looking to move away from the finance industry, towards a development
role in the future.

I pride myself on delivering amazing customer support, my technical knowledge
and flexible work ethic.

Hours & schedule negotiable. I'm my username on gmail.com

------
milep
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Finland - Can travel

I'm bootstrapping a startup and could do consulting work for a few months.

Full stack web development, we have been building our products with:

* Rails

* MySQL/MongoDB

* ExtJS

I have also experience with Java, C#(XNA), Flash and Groovy(on Grails), but
the best value for the money I can provide with Ruby/Rails/Javascritp/ExtJS.

Our products consist CRM, invoicing, product management, calendar, booking,
etc. They are not ready for public demos, but I can make some demo accounts if
someone is interested.

We have also a free service where you can print finnish invoices:
<http://www.laskulomake.fi>

<http://milep.github.com>

<https://github.com/milep>

Contact: miika.leppanen@eebu.com

------
jberryman
SEEKING WORK - remotely or around Richmond, VA

Haskell! JS/HTML/CSS! Machine Learning! Linux deployments on AWS! Let me solve
your hard problems in return for dollars.

    
    
      brandon.m.simmons@gmail.com
      http://brandon.si/code/
      http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jberryman

------
jkbyc
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Czech Republic, can travel

Java, Scala, RDBMS, PostgreSQL, Datalog, Neo4j, JavaScript, jQuery, AWS,
LinkedData, RDF/S, ontologies

PhD (2011) in knowledge representation and reasoning from Germany. Implemented
a forward chaining reasoner for a semantic wiki (<http://www.kiwi-
project.eu/>, now the LMF <http://code.google.com/p/lmf/>)

I'm currently trying to found a startup but in the meantime I'd love to also
help others and get more connected to the startup world (I'm most used to the
academia and to large IT companies - I worked at HP and before that at Sun).

------
thomasilk
SEEKING WORK - Remote work possible ,Linz Austria

Skills: Marketing, Branding (+some incredible partners for other stuff like
design or development)

Specific things I can deliver: brand development, video production, social
media campaigns, events, guerilla marketing, websites,...

Experience: I've been doing marketing for international as well as national
brand since my 15th birthday. I've worked on campaigns for brands like
Nespresso and worked as head of marketing on a freelancer basis for an
ecommerce shop in Austria and trippled their revenue.

Furthermore, I know how startups work from my entrepreneurial ventures and can
deliver very capital efficient campaigns that can jumpstart your business.

~~~
mtrimpe
Could you add some contact details? I'd like to get in touch, although not
directly freelance related.

------
maxmzd_
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco or Remote

All around web pro with 13+ years experience.

Art Direction, UI/UX Design, Info Architecture, PHP/MySQL, JavaScript,
HTML5/CSS3, Canvas, Wordpress, Linux Admin, Project Management, Search Engine
Marketing.

Portfolio/Contact : <http://www.briandelaney.me>

<http://twitter.com/maxmzd>

<http://facebook.com/maxmzd>

<http://dribbble.com/maxmzd>

<http://behance.net/maxmzd>

<http://pinterest.com/maxmzd>

------
semanticist
SEEKING WORK - Remote, or Edinburgh, Scotland.

I'm a contract linux sysadmin. I know about modern web development best
practices, and I know about ancient perl horrors. I prefer the first thing to
the second.

I really really want to work with startups that are going from the 'two hours
of downtime every week while we resize the single Linode instance we run our
entire app on' stage to the 'holy shit we have paying customers we'd better
think about scaling and availability' stage. Even if you don't have a lot of
money, a bit of a specialist's time can cost less than you think and give you
a solid foundation to build from.

john@semantici.st / @semanticist

------
ccarpenterg
SEEKING WORK

Python, Tornado, Django, Google App Engine, Javascript (jQuery, Backbone.js),
PostgreSQL, MySQL, Linux and VPS (Linode), MongoDB. Machine Learning,
Artificial Intelligence (Statement of accomplishment from Andrew Ng - ML
Stanford, and Sebastian Thrun/Peter Norvig - AI Stanford).

My Github repos: <https://github.com/ccarpenterg>

Some work in Python:

<http://todolist-app.appspot.com/>

Blog: <http://ccarpenterg.posterous.com/>

Contact: ccarpenterg@gmail.com (My name is Cristian)

------
whee
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Rochester, NY

Small projects, sub-projects, pieces of larger work preferred. I love a good
bug hunt.

Recently used languages include Go, Perl, and Python, but I am very flexible
here.

I have some experience with Rails, but most recently Mojolicious (built
<https://everyminder.com/>). My recent interest is Django -- bonus points if
you need help there. I also have experience integrating 3rd party services
such as Mailgun and Stripe.

GitHub: <https://github.com/whee/> Email: brian@smaertness.net

------
drl2118
SEEKING FREELANCER in NYC - We're a growing publishing startup that helps
great writers get discovered. We are seeking someone to help our CTO grow our
platform and begin developing our app. We are looking for a 4-week contract to
hire developer who can work in our NYC office 5 days/week.

\- 2-3 years of web development experience in PHP

\- Proven experience developing iOS applications (please provide examples)

\- Full LAMP stack experience or interest: front-end, back-end, database,
server

*How to apply: \- E-mail team_at_writersbloq.com with subject line: "DEVELOPER" and include your web presence: LinkedIn/Github/Twitter/Blog

------
netmau5
SEEKING WORK - Birmingham, AL, REMOTE

We're a small, agile, and highly experienced team with deep experience in Java
and Ruby development as well as and user interface design and development.
We're looking for our next challenge with openings in mid-August and October.
Our favorite clients are small to medium-sized companies who wish us to tackle
either part or all of a new product.

Preferred engagement length is at least three months. Rates are ~$8k per three
week sprint.

Contact via email in profile or at our home, <http://www.urbancoding.net> .

------
Baltoli
SEEKING WORK - 16 Year Old iOS Developer looking to get a start in the
industry I've had experience developing freelance iOS applications with a
company called Treehouse Mobile. I've also developed applications in my own
right, most recently a location sharing app called Rendezvous. I'm not looking
to make huge amounts of money doing this - the experience of the industry is
what I'm after. Let me know if there's anything I can do for you.

GitHub: <https://github.com/baltoli> Email: bruce.collie@blueyonder.co.uk

------
theoj
SEEKING WORK - NYC or remote.

I am a mobile developer who focuses on Android Java development. I have worked
on multiple Android apps, both large and small, for a variety of clients. My
portfolio and Github are listed below:

<http://www.bricolsoftconsulting.com/category/portfolio/>

<https://github.com/bricolsoftconsulting/>

My previous experience includes C/C++, VB.NET, and HTML / PHP. Feel free to
get in touch -- email is theo---AT---bricolsoftconsulting----DOT---com.

------
FACKER
SEEKING work/ freelancing/remote INDIA web designing,mobile app development(
cross platform) skilled in JS,CSS,XHTML,HTML5,PHP,JAVA, contact me on
arunkashyup@gmail.com and i can send you my complete CV.

------
yesimahuman
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Madison, Wisconsin

I'm a full-stack developer. Currently bootstrapping a startup
(<http://codiqa.com/>) and want to augment revenues with short-term
consulting.

I do a ton of frontend development (JS/HTML/CSS) and backend development with
Python+Django. I also do a lot of work setting up backend services and tying
the whole application together.

I can be reached by email at max AT codiqa DOT com or cell at 414-530-9687.

My linkedin is <http://linkedin.com/in/maxlynch>

------
mvzink
SEEKING WORK - Probably remote, as I'm currently in Buenos Aires and heading
back to Chicago in October.

I do more than just web stuff. I'm also really smart (heheh). Let's talk.

Things I've used for serious work: Objective-C for iOS, C, Erlang, Ruby,
Python, Javascript, Haskell, RSLogix 5000 (yeah baby!)

If anybody has a Factor project, I'll work on it for peanuts.

GH: <http://github.com/zuwiki>

email: mvz@mvz.so

My twitter (@mvzink) and website (<http://mvz.so>) aren't exactly
professional, but are there if you want to make friends.

------
nwilkens
SEEKING FREELANCER - Monroe, MI -- Los Angeles, CA -- or remote!

MNX Solutions is looking for a highly experienced Linux admin.

\- 5+ years Linux system administration experience

\- Puppet/Saltstack, HAproxy, Nginx, MySQL cluster, Nagios, Proxmox, is some
of the tech you'll be working with.

\- Managing hundreds of Centos/RHEL servers across many data centers.

\- You have programming experience, and can write complex scripts in
Perl/Python/PHP/bash/etc.

\- Prior experience with Amazon Web Services is a plus.

This is a 3-6 month project. A full time perm position is also available if
interested..

Shoot me an email (in profile) and introduce yourself!

~~~
semanticist
The email address field in your profile isn't shown to other people - you need
to add it to your 'about' section.

I might be interested, if you're happy employing a non-US contractor.
john@semantici.st

------
willowrun
SEEKING WORK – Bay Area or Remote

Full-Stack iOS development.

We specialize in realizing your app vision starting from your wireframes to
live on the App Store. Our typical architecture is the app + cloud-based web
service deployable to Heroku/AWS or even simpler with Parse. Fixed-price
project bidding available.

Team includes former engineering lead at Kleiner, Benchmark, DFJ startups. Ivy
League CS grad.

Recent work: <http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dreampro/id492589174>

Email: ios@willowrun.co

------
ideawave
Seeking work: Remote or in Canada (willing/love to travel!)

* Privacy/Information Security * Systems administration (Linux/BSD/UNIX) * Business Development (co-founder?) * Event Organization (I founded <http://www.ideawave.ca> and <http://www.ideasmeetings.org>) * Strategic Social Media Campaigns

Personal blog: <http://www.krisconstable.com>

------
ZephyrP
SEEKING WORK - Remote or San Francisco

I'm a software engineer in San Francisco. I've historically done lots of web
development and software security, today I pass the time working on my (FOSS)
NoSQL database written in Erlang called Artifact.

Primarily proficient in Ruby & Rails / C++ / Erlang / x86 Assembly.

if you're working on something neat shoot me an email

Email : zephyr.pellerin@gmail.com

Github: <https://github.com/zv>

Site : <http://zv.github.com/>

------
7a1c9427
SEEKING WORK - London, UK (or Remote)

Front-end(HTML/CSS/Javascript etc.), Python, PHP, Ruby, MySQL/Postgres/Mongo.
Experience with Appengine and general aspects of Linux/BSD stacks.

------
mixonic
SEEKING WORK - NYC or Remote

<http://madhatted.com> matt.beale@madhatted.com

Fullstack web developer with a background in startups, eager to work with the
smart people on your team to build something great. I've been working with
Rails since 2006, but I'm comfortable with everything from Linux command-lines
to writing tested Javascript libraries.

If you're doing something with Ember.js or an ambitious client-side app, let's
talk!

------
minifeed
SEEKING FREELANCER remote - anywhere

We are pushing the browser to the limits and need someone to help us push
harder and squeeze more performance and functionality out of the front end.

We aren't about just building a product, we want to build the best. That goes
for the code inside the application.

Our stack is: heroku//rails 3.1//Ember.js//jQuery//crossfilter//D3//twitter
bootstrap. And no, we don't support old browsers ;)

If that sounds like you apply away. Contact me via twitter @zaui

------
ivanb
SEEKING WORK - remote.

An expert in the dying art of ActionScript 3 programming. Backend programming
in Python or Java. Hands-on experience with C++/Qt/OpenGL/Unity3D/Semantic
Web/Salesforce

Not afraid to learn something new.

See my profile here: <https://grouptalent.com/talent/2464> or at oDesk
<https://www.odesk.com/users/~~729881ad189fa90c>

Email is in the profile.

Ivan

------
Udo
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance in and around Europe.

I mainly do consulting for web projects and LAMP stack development (PHP,
MySQL, memcached, jQuery, Wordpress) but also Node.js and other backend tech.

Skills overview: <http://udos.name/>

Current open source project: <http://hubbub-project.org/>

<https://github.com/udo>

------
mrsteveman1
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Freelance

Mac OS X & iOS developer with 2 years experience working on the iOS App Store
and 1 year working on the Mac App Store. I've been writing Objective-C & C on
both platforms for just a little over 3 years.

Website: <http://infincia.com>

Twitter: <http://twitter.com/infincia>

Email: steve@infincia.com

------
2bluesc
SEEKING WORK (remote USA or local Dallas, TX)

I specialize in low-level embedded devices typically involving driver
development and low level board bring-up on Linux devices and TI processors.

This covers everything form hardware review, boot-loader, kernel, and root
filesystem of the embedded device.

More information and contact details @ <http://www.kylemanna.com>

------
safetyscissors
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Hungry (LITERALLY AND FIGURATIVELY :P) iOS & Rails developer, looking for
consistent and on-going work. If needed, I am able to pick up new things very
quickly.

Portfolio: <http://safetyscissors.co>

Github: <http://github.com/safetyscissors>

Bitbucket: Available on request.

Email: jason@safetyscissors.co

------
azarias
SEEKING FREELANCER

A start up in Ann Arbor, MI. Looking for a designer. Initially to design our
landing page, and then work with us on a continual basis. We care a lot more
about your design skills than your coding skills---we are fine with getting
PSDs or html (although the later will be nicer). We're a technical team with
mostly engineers. Thank you.

azarias[at]meritful[dot]commm

------
Smerity
SEEKING WORK (remote)

Language of choice is Python but generally flexible -- enjoy the Flask
framework

Expertise in Natural Language Processing (NLP), machine learning, data
mining/analytics and algorithms at scale

Previous experience in start-ups + tech companies (ZeroMail, Google [intern],
Freelancer.com)

Reside in Sydney, Australia -- prefer remote but happy to come in / travel as
appropriate

Email, LinkedIn and website in profile

------
Qworg
SEEKING WORK - Pittsburgh or Remote

"Full Stack" Robotics Engineer with 12+ years of experience.

* Software, Hardware, Electronics. Localization, Computer vision, Sensor Fusion.

* C/C++/Java.

* Current project is autonomous vehicles.

Website: <http://mind-melt.com/> or <http://about.me/JeffreyKramer/>

Contact me at jeffkramr@gmail.com.

------
cbg0
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I do corporate logo design at a firm and I'm currently looking for some work
on the side.

All work is vector art obviously, and business card design as well as
letterhead design can be provided.

You can find my e-mail in my profile; contact me and I'll send you some
samples. The service isn't aimed at big companies; SMBs and individuals find
my rates affordable.

------
petedoyle
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Seattle, WA, USA.

Android/Grails developer, currently bootstrapping <http://adventurous.io>.
Looking for short-term consulting work before hopefully making it into
StartupChile this fall.

Email: petedoyle@gmail.com

Twitter: <http://twitter.com/peted20>

Phone: 360-930-9001

------
ndl
AVAILABLE FOR FREELANCE - NYC or remote - full stack web developer with
scientific data analysis experience

-Scala/Akka/Play/Liftweb/neo4j/Java

-Python w/ Django

-PHP, C/C++, Nvidia CUDA

-HTML5/CSS/Javascript

See here for more, including contact info: <http://fearofc.com/?page_id=19>

<https://github.com/Fear-of-C>

------
wellhello
SEEKING WORK- Seattle or Remote

Hey I am a front end web dev working on a startup of my own so I am looking
for quick projects to do like PSD to HTML/CSS or WordPress nothing big and
heavy.

<http://www.willcodeit.com/>

i@willcodeit.com

p.s I am learning RoR so if you need your designs implemented and have
patience I can get it done.

------
suprasanna
SEEKING FREELANCER

Anyone with experience working with MMS and the ability to accept images from
users texting to a phone number. Looking for someone to help implement a
"Twilio for MMS" sort of solution for our business. That's not the product
itself but is a component of the app that we need assistance on. RoR
experience a plus.

yknihc [at] gmail.

------
sumang
SEEKING WORK - A VoIP enthusiast and WebRTC developer with hands on experience
on many VoIP projects .

Extensive knowledge on SIP protocol and part of handling and launching one of
the most used messagin apps.

My email is mentioned on my profile , if you are looking for a VoIP guy or
interested in discussing anything regarding voip give me a mail.

------
maliniakh
SEEKING WORK - Java developer with 3+ years of experience, currently based in
Warsaw, looking for an appropriate remote vacancy. Please have a look at my
CV:

<http://pl.linkedin.com/pub/lukasz-malinowski/b/75b/772>

Feel free to contact me at: maliniakh@gmail.com

------
brycecammo
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote.

I'm looking for a PHP developer to customise the mustache.php templating
system to better suit a new collaborative platform I've got in the works, with
the potential for additional work. More details at
<http://notes.bryc.me/code>.

bryce@bryc.me | @brycecammo

------
inimino
SEEKING WORK - Remote, will travel.

I am looking specifically for Node.js, MongoDB, AWS, and Puppet contract work,
remote and part-time, but am available for all kinds of full-stack Web
development and project management. I've found some great engagements here in
the past.

Email and links in my profile. CV and references on request.

------
kingofspain
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a generalist web developer / front end person with many hundreds of dog
years experience.

Exciting bullet points:

* PHP - primarily Codeigniter but I'm flexible :)

* HTML 5 / CSS 3

* Javascript

* iOS/Android app dev (using Titanium or PhoneGap)

* Git/Mercurial

I also have a degree of exposure to things like SASS, Mongo, AWS etc etc.

My site: <http://pitbot.net>

I'm in the UK.

------
wildmXranat
SEEKING WORK - Toronto area / Canada

Full-time experience in Symfony, Doctrine, MySQL, JavaScript, Bash, Gearman,
Nginx, Apache, Selenium.

Freelance and personal experience with Tornado, Flask, MongoDB, Redis.

Projects and personal CV at <http://arekzb.wordpress.com>

------
rcavezza
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Generalist web developer with a marketing degree. Most of my specialty is in
helping first time entrepreneurs avoid mistakes I've made and have seen made
in the past.

<http://ibuildmvps.com>

 _PHP - codeigniter, cake, wordpress, or custom

_ Rails

 _Javascript

_ General UI - CSS/Bootstrap/SASS

 _Graphics

_ Git

 _Browser Extensions

_ API Integrations

*Wordpress Plugins

I live in Boston

Contact: ibuildmvps@gmail.com

------
niico
UI / UX Designer Seeking work. (Remote)

I'm a web & mobile user interface designer based in Buenos Aires.

Portfolio: <http://www.heynico.com>

-Dribbble: <http://www.dribbble.com/nicogarcia>

-Email: nico@nico.im

------
rolandal
SEEKING FREELANCER -

Looking for a UI/UX for iOS/iPhone for a series of applications that we will
be writing.

This will be in the music/tech/band space - and looking to start immediately.

Would prefer in the west coast region (SF/SD), but will consider all.

Please email me a link to your portfolio/dribbble/scoutzie/forrrst.

~~~
sidmitra
You can ping us at <http://www.cloudshuffle.com> You guys didn't mention your
email address. Here's some recent examples of our iOS folio:
[https://www.dropbox.com/gallery/10832416/1/Cloudshuffle/mobi...](https://www.dropbox.com/gallery/10832416/1/Cloudshuffle/mobile/?h=984e72)

------
brightalyze
SEEKING FREELANCER - PHP developer in NYC Looking for PHP developer to help
build onto our backend. Let us know what you've previously worked on, and why
you think you could be valuable to our team :) Email: jobs <$> brightalyze.com

~~~
shocks
I sent you an email but it bounced.

------
jdiggidy
SEEKING WORK! Available for freelance/contract work - Boise, Idaho area.
Experienced mobile developer since 2008 with iOS and Android. Ruby, Rails,
Python. Remote work very much a possibility. contact me at
jeremy@beltcreeksoftware.com

------
marvinkennis
SEEKING WORK - Remote, from the Netherlands.

UI designer for web, mobile and desktop applications.
<http://www.dribbble.com/marvin>

My email address can be found in my profile, my twitter handle is
@MarvinKennis

------
4midori
SEEKING WORK, Madison, WI USA - REMOTE OK Branding and identity, print design,
web design & development with expert CMS integration, project management.
<http://versastudio.com>

------
localhost3000
SEEKING WORK Boston. Remote OK. Ruby on rails, js/jquery/coffee,
haml/html5/css/sass, phonegap/sencha touch mobile apps, ux design, mongo/sql,
have built upon all major social apis (fb, twitter, 4sq)

contact: ian.stanczyk at gmail

------
S_A_P
Seeking work - Houston TX or remote. C# .net 4.x wpf, Silverlight, asp, iOS.

------
callmeed
SEEKING FREELANCER

Looking for an experienced WordPress/LAMP developer who can build us a theme
and plugin from start to finish. We are a photography-focused company so
experience working with images is a plus.

Email is in my profile.

------
itsme995
SEEKING WORK - Remote iOS, PHP/MySQL. 4+ Years of experience writing code for
web and a year for App Store.

Most Recent work: An iOS app which is doing pretty well in App Store.

Email: me@ankitaggarwal.in

------
esamek
AVAILABLE for FREELANCE WORK - Washington, DC

UI / UX Engineer HTML5/CSS3/JS/PHP/MySQL/Node.js 10 years working experience
building websites and apps from ground up.

about.me/evansamek

evancsamek[at]gmail.com

------
einarlove
SEEKING WORK - Norway, Oslo I do frontend design and development. Portfolio -
<http://einarlove.com>

------
danielhellier
SEEKING WORK - remotely or around London.

Web design, HTML, CSS, PHP, Javascript

<http://danielhellier.com>

------
thedjpetersen
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Freelance

Python/Ruby/HTML/CSS

Website: <http://thedjpetersen.github.com/>

------
alx
SEEKING WORK - Remote/France

JS/Ruby/Wordpress/Dataviz

Portfolio/Contact : <http://www.alexgirard.com>

------
rmoriz
SEEKING WORK

Ruby, Rails, DevOps/Chef, TDD Remote, Germany: <https://roland.io/>

------
marcomassaro
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE, FREELANCE

UI / UX Designer <http://Masswerks.com>

------
pixelcort
SEEKING WORK - Mountain View, California (remote okay)

Specialized in making Ember.js and SproutCore webapps.

More info on HN profile.

me@pixelcort.com

------
antidaily
SEEKING FREELANCER

metro detroit, chicago or virtual

SEO and strategy work for ecommerce startup fsimmons at g mail.

------
piotr_krzyzek
SEEKING WORK - Preferably in Chicago NW Suburbs or Milwaukee

Natural born computer nerd who likes python, php, online development and user
experience consulting. Moonlighting as the president of a LLC-S and a C-corp
(currently seeking funding for patented/copyrighted work).

I'm not much on the actual developing side anymore since there are people
better than me who can handle that, though I am pretty darn good at making
sure your user experience is perfect.

What most people miss the essential steps on corporate pages, sales pages and
every other type of page that helps their readers/viewers move happily and
properly through their sales/marketing funnels.

I'm not all too interested in which technologies are used so long as they are
safe, secure, PROPERLY DEVELOPED and well maintained.

I'm looking to work with companies and people who own companies that are
stable and finally need to grow or growing and need help in getting things
right. I'm not interested in working with small businesses anymore. Only
funded start-ups, larger small businesses ($500,000 and up in gross profit to
owner(s)), medium and large businesses.

I don't have a portfolio but you can check out my personal site at:

<http://piotrkrzyzek.com/blog>

My consulting companies page: <http://chykalophiagroup.com>

The C-corp doesn't have a site yet.

I've worked with Department of Defense contractors, helped bring a complete
fashion business from zero into life and profit, and have partnered with
international telecom companies on side ventures for fun.

I'm part of two local Chambers of Commerce. An active Ambassador (the guy at
the chamber who meets and greets you and shows you the ropes) at one.

Working on another in-house project where we now joined the Chicago Lean
Start-up Challenge. <http://frespiration.com> or the old site at:
<http://mag.frespiration.com>

Writing one infoproduct: <http://quantumfanpages.com> ... but stopped for now
due to Facebooks constant API and business changes. Little time to keep up
with it. Need a ghost writer for it!

Working with an international Start-up to bring their whole company online and
deliver their SaaS properly to the UK public (London area only at launch).

As a side note, I do have an insurance license that I don't use.

I'm available on LinkedIn, Twitter and preferably by e-mail.

LinkedIn: <http://www.linkedin.com/in/piotrkrzyzek> Twitter:
<https://twitter.com/#!/piotrkrzyzek> Quora: <https://www.quora.com/Piotr-
Krzyzek>

eh, and many more online profiles.

Best way to reach me e-mail me directly at piotr @ piotrkrzyzek.com or call
(GV number) at 847-929-4718

------
subhro
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Linux/FreeBSD System Administrator/Architect

Contact: subhro@80386.org

------
jeffpatterson
Seeking Senior Level Java Expert

Are you consistently the most senior person on your development teams? Are you
the person that everyone else turns to when they need help? Only apply if this
describes you!

The Position: We need a rock star java developer to help enhance Gaggle's web
and mobile tools. You'll work from home and the hours are flexible. We are
seeking a full-time programmer for 40-50 hours per week who ideally will
continue with Gaggle for at least 2 years.

We want someone who can actually do the work as opposed to someone who wants
to manage others. We are seeking someone who can solve problems on their own
and write solid code that holds up under high load.

You will be joining an existing team of five senior java developers who also
work remotely. Our developers want to code, not manage others, hence they only
want to work with someone who is already a great developer.

This is the ideal position for an experienced java developer who is looking
for a lifestyle change.

The Company: Gaggle.Net is a provider communication and collaboration tools
for students at K-12 schools throughout the USA and Canada. The system
provides a number of unique safety features so that schools can monitor and
maintain the accounts for students. Gaggle was founded in 1999. The company is
profitable growing at about 30% annually. We are not venture capital funded
and thus we do what's best for our customers and employees.

In addition to email, other services provided include online forums, a java
chat system, digital lockers, blogs, calendars, homework drop boxes, social
networking features, user web pages, texting support and iPad applications. On
average over 70,000 users per day log into the web site to access these
features. The company's primary offices are in Bloomington, Illinois. However,
the servers and related hardware are housed in Los Angeles.

What you will be doing: You'll be responsible for adding new features,
tracking down and fixing bugs, and architecting and developing new systems.

The Technology: The Gaggle system is a custom-built jsp site running on
Apache/Tomcat on Linux. The jsp pages use a Struts/Dojo infrastructure. We are
looking at a switch to GWT). Our data is stored in clustered mySQL databases.

Qualifications: 5 years of solid experience coding java based systems. The
ability to work independently and manage your time is important.

Technology You Need to Know: You should have an excellent understanding of the
following technologies, or be able to learn those you're unfamiliar with VERY
quickly: - JavaScript, AJAX, and Dojo Toolkit - Java 5, JSP, Struts -
Hibernate, Spring, JavaMail, Linux, Apache, Tomcat, Eclipse IDE, ANT, and CVS.

Please Only Highly Qualified Developers: Our development team is very picky
about who we hire. If you are interested send us a brief note and your resume
to techresumes@gaggle.net

------
checkmeout
Seeking work / seeking gigs: I am an avid blogger with a background in web
development. I'm in the Minneapolis / Saint Paul area. I'm open to
telecommuting. My most recent article.
[http://ebackgroundchecks.hubpages.com/hub/Online-
Background-...](http://ebackgroundchecks.hubpages.com/hub/Online-Background-
Checks)

------
bluestix
Since most of the people on here are seeking remote work try this:

[http://rssident.com/mash/?t=job&e=telecommute](http://rssident.com/mash/?t=job&e=telecommute)

[http://rssident.com/mash/?t=job&e=remote](http://rssident.com/mash/?t=job&e=remote)

~~~
shocks
This is great, thanks for this.

~~~
bluestix
Glad you find it useful.

------
Tangaroa
SEEKING WORK - Sonoma/Marin area. Can work remotely.

Well-rounded junior developer. Full-stack LAM[PHP/Perl/Python] incl. HTML5 and
JS, prefer backend work. Can also do AD/IIS/Exchange, switch/router admin,
Java, C, GIS.

Contact: dturover@student.santarosa.edu

